

The Evil Diggbar - mooted
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/The_Diggbar_Is_Evil__Here_s_How_to_Stop_it

======
domnit
Digg can avoid pissing people off with this by adding their own framebuster.
If the frameset's HTTP referrer is Digg, then the DiggBar is a potentially
useful toolbar. If the referrer is something else, it should redirect to the
original page.

------
palish
Minor typo:

"Here’s the problem: If your site ends up on Digg, visitors using the Diggbar
will _not_ visit your URL"

The italicized " _not_ " is omitted in the actual article.

------
lpgauth
What about the Facebookbar? Why is no one complaining?

~~~
mncaudill
Even reddit has one; it's just disabled in the user's settings by default.

~~~
palish
Defaults matter.

------
zubar
Ironically he isn't blocking the diggbar.

